# تحذير لكل البنات --> طريقه جديده للاغتصاب



## sameh7610 (24 فبراير 2009)

*

تحذير لكل البنات --> طريقه جديده للاغتصاب


إذا كنت فتاة من فضلك خذي حذرك جيدا، أما إذا كنت فتى فيجب أن تخبر 

كل فتاة تعرفها لكي تأخذ حذرها ربنا يسترها علينا كلنا 

احذري ظهور طريق جديدة لاغتصاب الفتيات


حادثة حقيقية وقعت في مصر 

اليوم بعد ساعات العمل سمعت من صديقتي عن ظهور طريقة جديدة لاغتصاب الفتيات 
حدثت لواحدة من أفضل صديقاتنا.

بعد انتهائها من عملها و أثناء اتجاهها لمنزلها رأت طفل 
صغير يبكي فشعرت بالشفقة تجاه الطفل فذهبت 
لتسأله عما يبكيه، فأخبرها الطفل أنه تائه ويريد الرجوع لمنزله و 
أعطاها ورقه مكتوب عليها العنوان. ذهبت الفتاة – 

بكل طيبة ودون أن تشك في شيء مع الطفل لكي توصله إلى منزله 

عندما وصلوا لمنزل الطفل دقت الفتاة جرس الباب فصعقتها 
الكهرباء حيث كان الجرس مكهربا وأغمي عليها 

عندما استيقظت في اليوم التالي وجدت نفسها في منزل خال عارية من ملابسها 

ولم تستطع حتى رؤية وجه الجاني. 

ذلك هو السبب في ارتكاب الجرائم في الأيام الحالية مع الأشخاص الطيبين 

في المرة القادمة إذا حدث هذا الموقف فلا تذهبى مع أي شخص إلى أي مكان 
و من الأفضل أن تذهبى به إلى قسم الشرطة 
الأطفال المفقودين يجب أن تذهبى بهم إلى قسم الشرطة .

الدنيا ملهاش امان حتى براءه الاطفال اصبحت تستخدم وسيله لارتكاب افظع الجرائم 

هذه الرساله دي ارسلت لي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 فبراير 2009)

*يا ساتر يا رب
حتي الاطفال بقو يستخدموهم للاعمال الفظيعة دي

ربنا يرحمنا ويسترها علينا

مرسي علي التوعية يا سامح 

ملاك اللة حال حول خائفية وينجيهم​*


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2009)

*اسم الصليب *
*ربنا يرحمنا*
*شكرا لتتحذير بجد*
*ربنا يحافظ  على كل ولادة*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا يحافظ علينا كلنا
شكرا يا سامح للتحذير*


----------



## sameh7610 (24 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا يحافظ على بناته من ابليس

ميرسى مروركم​*


----------



## zama (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للتحذير


----------



## + بريسكلا + (25 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى كتييييير سامح لتحذيرك
انا كمان سمعت نفس الحادثة دى
بس حصلت لبنت عند مجمع الكليات فى اسكندرية
ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ على بناته​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2009)

*تحذير سمعته من فتره

واعتقد انها حادثه قديمه 

شكرا سامح علي التحذير

وربنا يحمي كل ولاده​*


----------



## zezza (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ساممح على التحذير 

ربنا يحافظ على كل بناته و يحميهم  

احنا فى ايام وحشة ما يعلمها الا ربنا 

شكرا ليك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## SALVATION (25 فبراير 2009)

_قرأت التنبيه ده قبل كده
فعلاا ديه خطط ابليس بس لازم نحط فى بالنا دايما ان الطيب معاه يسوع وحامية
يسوع يجعلنا دايما طيبين وفى حضنة ويحمى اولاده وبناته​_


----------



## sameh7610 (27 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى مروركم​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى ليك يا سامح على التحذير
وفعلا الحكاية دى منتشرة عندنا عند الكلية
وحتى فى الكنايس حاولوا يحذروا منها كتييييير
ربنا يحافظ على بناته ويحميهم​*


----------



## فافاستار (27 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى يا سامح على التحزير *​ 
*ودى محبه منك شكرا ليك*​


----------



## ramy9000 (27 فبراير 2009)

ثانكس ع التحديز سامح


----------



## جيلان (27 فبراير 2009)

*اه سمعت عنها الحركة دى
بيستخدموا الاطفال فى كله دلؤتى شحاتة وسرقة وبنات
ربنا يستر دى ايام سودة فعلا
ميرسى على التحذير يا سامح
وابقى اظهر كدى يا عريس ههههههه*


----------



## porio (27 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى ياسامح على التحذير

ربنا يرحم


----------



## sameh7610 (4 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى مروركم


الرب معكم​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 مارس 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا
ربنا يحافظ على كل ولادة
شكرا للتحذير 
​*


----------



## Alexander.t (6 مارس 2009)

فعلا الدنيا دلوقتى بقت عامله زى الغابه فلازم كل واحد فينا يكون اسد
ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
اذكرنى فى صلاتك


----------



## GogoRagheb (6 مارس 2009)

*شكرا للخبر*


----------



## white rose (6 مارس 2009)

ميرسي لتحذيرك 

الرب يحمي شعبه


----------



## sameh7610 (10 مارس 2009)

*الرب يحافظ على بناته​*


----------



## anosh (11 مارس 2009)

*خلاص الدنيا بقى مفهاش امان 

   يارب الرحمه من عندك​*


----------



## sameh7610 (12 مارس 2009)

*امين​*


----------



## الراي (12 مارس 2009)

ربنا يسترها على كل بناتا وعلى كل بنت مسيحيه امين وشكرا للأخ سامح على التحزير


----------



## عادل اسحق (13 مارس 2009)

سيكون لكم فى العالم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (13 مارس 2009)

*يا ساتر


ربنا يستر على بنات المسيح





شكرا على التحزير وهبلغ كل اللى اعرفه​*


----------



## راشي (14 مارس 2009)

*ميرسي قوي قوي يا سامحعلي التحذير......ولو انها حاجة ترعب*

*ربنا يحمينا ويحافظ علينا*

*ربنا يباركك اخي ومتشكرة مرة تانية*
​


----------



## nonaa (14 مارس 2009)

ربنا يحافظ على بناته
وشكرا على التحذير​


----------



## monygirl (14 مارس 2009)

_ربنا يحافظ على بناتة فى كل مكان _
_ميرسى ليك يا سامح على التحذير _​


----------



## ponponayah (14 مارس 2009)

بجد ربنا يرحمنا احنا بقينا فى زمن مايعلم بية غير ربنا
حتى الاطفال بقو يستخدموهم كدا
ربنا يحمى ولادة


----------



## ناوناو (15 مارس 2009)

*بجد كل أعصابي توترت للدرجة دي الشيطان شادد حيله حتي الاطفال 
ربنا يستر ويحافظ علي بناته وشكرا لتحذيرك*


----------



## god love 2011 (15 مارس 2009)

_بسم الصليب
ربنا يستر
ويحافظ على كل اولاده
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررر للتحذير
وربنا موجود
ربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما وام النور تدبر الامور_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 مارس 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا
وميرسي يا سامح علي التنبيه
يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مارس 2009)

*ياربي ايه ده اللي بيحصل 

ربنا فعلا يرحم ويحافظ علي كل ولاده

مرسيه ليك ​*


----------



## sweetyshery (21 مارس 2009)

*ايه دا ايه للي بيحصل دا بجد هي وصلت لطريقه دي مش ممكن ايه دا انا بجد مش مصدقه ربنا يستر علي كل البنات ويحمينا من كل شر *​


----------



## sameh7610 (23 مارس 2009)

*الرب يحافظ على بناته​*


----------



## cross of jesus (24 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا سامح على الموضوع 


هو فعلا هــــــــــــــــــام جدا

وربنـــــــــــــــا يحفظ اولاده*​*


----------



## وليم تل (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا سامح
على التحذير الهام
وربنا يحمى بنات المسيح من مكر الماكرين
وحقا انها اصبحت حرب قذرة
ودمت بود​


----------



## ava bishoy son (24 مارس 2009)

*ِشكرا على الموضوع
وربنا يسترها مع بناتنا 
ربنا يحميهم​*


----------



## sameh7610 (24 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى مروركم​*


----------



## doooody (25 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي التنبية انا اول مرة اعرف انهم ممكن يستخدموا الاطفال الف شكررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sameh7610 (25 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى مرورك


الرب يحافظ عليكى​*


----------



## ابن القديسين (26 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليك  بس هما يخترعو كل طريقه وطريقه ياريت كل الناس تاخد بالهم بجد وربنا معاهم حتي علي النت بيحصل الكلام ده وكل الظرق وربنا يرحمنا


----------



## cuteledia (26 مارس 2009)

*شكرا يا سامح علي التحذير
ربنا يحافظ علي كل اولاده​*


----------



## girgis2 (26 مارس 2009)

شكرا ياسامح على تعب محبتك و ربنا يباركك

ده كلام خطير و ربنا يسترها علينا كلنا


----------



## ماريتا (26 مارس 2009)

_*ميرسى جداااااا على النصيحة*_
_*ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك*_​


----------



## sameh7610 (26 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى مروركم

الرب يحافظ عليكم​*


----------



## Ferrari (26 مارس 2009)

شكراً سامح على التحذير

الرب يحافظ على كل شعبه

الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## sameh7610 (27 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى مرورك​*


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)

شكراً سامح على التحذير
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على التحذير الهام يا سامح 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

